# I'm Asocial



## Guest (Feb 4, 2012)

My parents tell me that I was outgoing when I was little, but then my DPD set in, and I stopped enjoying socializing, like I remember (somewhat) when I was growing up. The DP set in, and I became Anxious and Depressed, avoidant, and confused in general; I got chunky, then really thin, now I'm average, but I miss being thin again--it helps me feel "repersonalized" or focused on myself. When I'm around people too often, I lose my sense-of-self too easily, and I feel like everyone is a threat to my mental stability, so I'm Asocial...


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Well with a possible eating disorder or drastic changes, have you been to a therapist? I was kind of shy, had friends but not a lot of friends. Now, it's dificult for me to be around people, I don't think it's all "anti social" it's some sensory overload, it's some I don't know how, it's some I'm afraid... I'd like to be more social but it's uncomfortable and I don't know if I exactly know how , the personality fragmentation and atypical dissociative things I seem to have make it realy hard to feel like I can relate to anyone at all


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Well with a possible eating disorder or drastic changes, have you been to a therapist? I was kind of shy, had friends but not a lot of friends. Now, it's dificult for me to be around people, I don't think it's all "anti social" it's some sensory overload, it's some I don't know how, it's some I'm afraid... I'd like to be more social but it's uncomfortable and I don't know if I exactly know how , the personality fragmentation and atypical dissociative things I seem to have make it realy hard to feel like I can relate to anyone at all


Same goes for me. Yes, I have seen a therapist, but for them it was more about diagnosing me with a mental illness, and prescribing me drugs, rather than helping me to cope with my DPD, which made me discontinue my treatment, since there is no real effective therapy or drug for my type of DP--it's chronic and persistent. I feel like just talking to someone one-on-one is too difficult most of the time or "overstimulating" anyway, and I just want to remove myself from the immediate situation; but, yeah, you can't [always] do that (remove yourself), which is why I struggle to be a normal functional person. I fail at life right now, but maybe I'll get better some day.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Sounds like the therapy or therapist didn't click with you. Maybe check out an act or mindfulness acceptance workbook, you can find them on amazon or bn or where ever

(did you just make the post about sensory integration? All these things, dp, eating disorder, not remembering a childhood....I'd seriously consider funking about being evaluated for trauma related dp.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> Sounds like the therapy or therapist didn't click with you. Maybe check out an act or mindfulness acceptance workbook, you can find them on amazon or bn or where ever
> 
> (did you just make the post about sensory integration? All these things, dp, eating disorder, not remembering a childhood....I'd seriously consider funking about being evaluated for trauma related dp.....


It's not trauma, my brain is just fucked up; but, thanks. I'll look into the book.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

Same. I'm not asocial when in company, I'm often overly pleasant and prone to laughing and gesticulating as a way of compensating for my inner want of emotion, but I rarely engage socially when it can be avoided. I never go clubbing (possibly a good thing since neither alcohol nor street drugs will do DP sufferers any good) or anything, I have a small group of friends, a large group of acquaintances, the type of people who you would exchange pleasantries with and nothing more, at University and that's about it for social interaction.


----------



## baking_pineapple (Apr 27, 2011)

It's kind of strange: I'm asocial unless I'm around other asocial people.... at that point I tend to become rather outgoing. It's like their inner void allows me to feel safe and like I can express the parts of myself that I usually guard around social people.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

toshibatelly said:


> Same. I'm not asocial when in company, I'm often overly pleasant and prone to laughing and gesticulating as a way of compensating for my inner want of emotion, but I rarely engage socially when it can be avoided. I never go clubbing (possibly a good thing since neither alcohol nor street drugs will do DP sufferers any good) or anything, I have a small group of friends, a large group of acquaintances, the type of people who you would exchange pleasantries with and nothing more, at University and that's about it for social interaction.


I can relate a lot, I don't hate anyone really or act rude deliberately (I just am scared of them); I avoid even interacting with my family when I can without getting into trouble. I don't know if I'll ever feel comfortable socializing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

baking_pineapple said:


> It's kind of strange: I'm asocial unless I'm around other asocial people.... at that point I tend to become rather outgoing. It's like their inner void allows me to feel safe and like I can express the parts of myself that I usually guard around social people.


I'm very much the same. I can be a huge dork or pretty fun/ny, all depending on how the people I'm around make me feel; but feeing comfortable doesn't happen too often for me--not even when I'm alone.


----------

